
Operation: Make Stuff - bpierre
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1739793249/operation-make-stuff
======
debacle
cant_tell_if_serious.jpg

I'm not really sure how to take this kickstarter. On the one hand, it's very
dismissive of the usual kickstarter crap and in some ways pokes fun at it
(check out the donation perks). On the other hand, the incredibly low
threshold and semi-serious tone of the end of the listing make it seem
genuine.

